# Dependency Chaos



## kiwie (26. Sep 2013)

Hi,
ich möchte meine JSF version tauschen (grund: siehe andres thema von mir, weiß net wie man verlinkt?).
jedenfalls habe ich irgendwie ein kleines chaos in meiner pom.xml, weil ich die zusammenhänge nicht ganz versteh.
Meine pom.xml sah bisher so aus (nur die JSF dependencies):
[XML]<dependency>
			<groupId>org.primefaces</groupId>
			<artifactId>primefaces</artifactId>
			<version>3.5</version>
		</dependency>

	<dependency>
			<groupId>com.sun.faces</groupId>
			<artifactId>jsf-api</artifactId>
			<version>2.0.2</version>
		</dependency>

		<dependency>
			<groupId>com.sun.faces</groupId>
			<artifactId>jsf-impl</artifactId>
			<version>2.0.2</version>
		</dependency>
		[/XML]

Ich weiß dass primefaces nur eine komponentenbibliothek ist...
aber direkt was JSF angeht gibt es ziemlich viel verschiedene "angebote" und ich bin etwas verwirrt.
ich hatte zb. jetzt keine javax.faces bibliothek und konnte zb keinen FacesContext verwenden.
und zusätzlich wollte ich auf myfaces umsteigen (oder wenigstens auf JSF 2.1 oder so).
Brauch ich da jetzt 4 verschiedene dependencies??:
primefaces, ne jsf-api, ne jsf-impl. und noch was mit javax.faces??
und was ist der unterschied zwischen den letzten dreien dann?

und: was muss ich bis auf das in der pom.xml und in den xhtml seiten oben ändern? ich hatte das einfach mal geändert und dann kamen nur noch fehlermeldungen und nichts mehr lief ;-) muss ich da zb. auch was an der servlet einstellung und so kram drehen? und lohnt sich dann der aufwand wirklich?...

danke 

ach ja ich hab gerade gesehn, dass ich irgendwie doch nen FacesContext habe, aber ich frag mich jetzt ehrlich gesagt woher??? oder ist der irgendwo dabei???


----------



## Nogothrim (26. Sep 2013)

mehr als die 3 Einträge in der pom brauchst du nicht, das ist alles korrekt. Damit verwendest du Mojarra als JSF-Implementierung und Primefaces als Komponentenbibliothek. Aktuell ist bei beiden jsf dependencies 2.1.26, was auch mit Primefaces 3.5 wunderbar funzt 

Der FacesContext ist Bestandteil der jsf-api.


----------



## kiwie (26. Sep 2013)

okay... also doch nur die zahl ändern? ich glaub dann spar ich mir das mit ner andren JSF implementierung ;-) danke^^


----------

